# rangefinders



## Lhunter101 (Aug 23, 2009)

What rangefinder should i buy for archery and rifle.


----------



## Elk Sniper (Sep 8, 2009)

*Bushnell® Yardage Pro® Scout 1000 ARC*

Bushnell® Yardage Pro® Scout 1000 ARC Laser Rangefinder
.. reads out to 1000 yards on a reflective target, out to 500 on a non reflective. also compensates for angle and height for rifle or bow depending on what you set it on. simply a great must have tool


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have one.. i like it so far.. but just found out yesterday that my buddies Nikon (equivalent model) is about 2 yards different then mine.. and seems his is the accurate one.. not sure why.. sometime this week i want to call Bushnell and see if they can recalibrate it for me.. if its even possible.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at the nikon riflehunter 550. It's a great rangefinder..i like it better than my buddies leica 1200.


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the Nikon 550 and it is great. It goes 11-550 yards and it's really fast.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

sure hope it is a good one i just ordered one. people say it is the best. i don't know too many hunters who shoot beyond 550 years....actually i don't know too many who shoot passed 300 and i live out west. 


buglebuster said:


> Look at the nikon riflehunter 550. It's a great rangefinder..i like it better than my buddies leica 1200.


----------

